# Elderberry syrup



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

finally found a place to order some elderberries. GF who is an herbalist sent me a cool video online that shows just how to make it. so as soon as I pick up some fresh ginger gonna make the syrup for this winter.

question: after this is made is it possible to 'can' it or do I just make small batches? I have 3 #'s of the berries. If canning is not an option do I place berries in jars and foodsaver seal them?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I just make a small batch at a time ...


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks I wasn't sure whether or not if it would keep.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Freya, are these fresh or dried berries? I have a lot of dried from my tree. Been saving them but don't quite know what to do with them yet.

Does anyone know if mexican elderberry has the same properties as the other elderberries? Sambucus mexicana, native to the desert southwest. Berries are dusty dark blue and/or purple.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

dirtgrrl said:


> Freya, are these fresh or dried berries? I have a lot of dried from my tree. Been saving them but don't quite know what to do with them yet.
> 
> Does anyone know if mexican elderberry has the same properties as the other elderberries? Sambucus mexicana, native to the desert southwest. Berries are dusty dark blue and/or purple.


I had to do a search ...

http://www.naturalmedicinalherbs.net/herbs/s/sambucus-mexicana=mexican-elder.php

Hope this helps.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Can you make a tincture rather than a syrup, so it would last longer? Or doesn't it work the same? :scratch


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

dirtgrrl said:


> Freya, are these fresh or dried berries? I have a lot of dried from my tree. Been saving them but don't quite know what to do with them yet.
> 
> Does anyone know if mexican elderberry has the same properties as the other elderberries? Sambucus mexicana, native to the desert southwest. Berries are dusty dark blue and/or purple.


these are dried. I ordered them from Cal.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> Can you make a tincture rather than a syrup, so it would last longer? Or doesn't it work the same? :scratch


 I haven't a clue. My friend who lives is Wisconsin told me how to make the syrup. she is an herbalist and that is what she uses. I will email her and see what she says about tincture instead of syrup.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, Andi and Freya. Helps a lot.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PrepN4Good said:


> Can you make a tincture rather than a syrup, so it would last longer? Or doesn't it work the same? :scratch


You can make one or both but yes, the tincture will last longer.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

what was said above. that is what I got from my friend.

also:
i usually refrigerate it .. especially if you made it less than a 1:2 concoction (1 part elderberry 'juice' to 2 parts sugar or honey) besides, to me, it tastes a bit better when it's cold. it should keep for a good 3 months in the frig. so refrigerate it .. better staying power.'

when well, take 1 Tb. a day
when sick, take a Tb. 4-6 times a day (be forewarned, some of us get 'loose' stools when we take a lot, some of us don't)


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think we have elderberries around here!

I'm going to have to research this a little more. aren't they wild?

Anyway, I just purchased some berries and found this recipe:
http://wellnessmama.com/1888/how-to-make-elderberry-syrup-for-flu-prevention/


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

we've got ours made and taking it once a day because we do not have cold or flu or sniffles.

since the goats that were brought back here to our farm have a cough we are also giving it to them plus all the others as well.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Would you please share the video link or recipe?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*recipe I used*

4 oz. elderberries=1/2 cup
1 cinnamon stick
5 whole cloves- I used 1/4 tsp. ground
1 TB grated ginger
2 cups water
------------------
1 cup honey

Put first 5 ingredients in a pot. Cover.

Bring to a boil.

turn down and simmer with cover on until liquid is about 1/2. about 20-30 minutes.

strain. tap down berries to get all the liquid out of them.

Add the honey. stir.

I was told to store it in the refrigerator. Mine turned out to be a pint.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

I always made elderberry syrup to pour on my panckaes!
I didn't know it was medicine.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

shadowrider said:


> I always made elderberry syrup to pour on my panckaes!
> I didn't know it was medicine.


Ha ha!!! :2thumb: have ya had the flu lately?

I'm still not convinced that we have wild elderberries around here (alabama) but I'm going to figure it out eventually.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Ha ha!!! :2thumb: have ya had the flu lately?
> 
> I'm still not convinced that we have wild elderberries around here (alabama) but I'm going to figure it out eventually.


Drive rural roads and watch for ditches with water in them, Then watch for a 5-10 foot bush with LARGE clusters of small purple berries. Cut off a cluster and use a good foraging/herbal book to get a positive identification. It is probably a bit late to start looking now but it is worth the peace of the rural drive to scope out the drainage ditches.










If you don't find anything looking like this in the autumn, do some looking in the spring for:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> 4 oz. elderberries=1/2 cup
> 1 cinnamon stick
> 5 whole cloves- I used 1/4 tsp. ground
> 1 TB grated ginger
> ...


This is the same recipe I use.

And we "should" have them around here but I have yet to find them.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> And we "should" have them around here but I have yet to find them.


Same here, so I planted some.  Not sure how long before they produce enough to use, but at least the "sticks" I planted last fall are really greening up now.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Miss the elderberries that were growing all over the farm I sold before coming here. We'd make 'elderberry flower and whatever else I had' jam and a LOT of elderberry wine (for medicinal purposes only of course!). I've got a few coming on in pots to plant out here but in this area they will need supplementary watering so I'm limited to how many I can grow. In this climate and with plenty of organic food I'm expecting to see a good number of blooms in four years.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Same here, so I planted some.  Not sure how long before they produce enough to use, but at least the "sticks" I planted last fall are really greening up now.


:surrender:

I give and ordered a pair yesterday ... Then should be here in a few days.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I don't think we have elderberries around here!
> 
> I'm going to have to research this a little more. aren't they wild?
> 
> ...


I planted 3 Elderberry bushes last year and they are ready to bloom. I followed the link for the recipe (thanks!) and then clicked on the Mountainrose link from there. They sell Elderberry flowers as well. Does anyone know what these are used for?


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been known to walk right by a fully mature elderberry plant in the wild. However, once you see them bloom and make note of the location of one plant to watch, then drive around and keep your eyes peeled for others you would be surprised at how many are out there.

When hubbie and I bought our new house we didn't have an elderberry. I KNOW it wasn't growing there, but last year during the elderberry bloom I noticed in the corner of the yard, a moister corner of the yard. There she was, Mother Elder. I cleaned out some of the weeds around it and now she is good sized and hopefully I will be able to harvest berries this year. 

Here in Pa, elderberries grow on the edge of forests and on the edge of streams and creeks. We have a lot of streams and creeks, so there are a lot of elderberries, most are hard to get to and surrounded by brambles.

Many years ago I started making elderberry "tincture" just for the lovely drink it made, long before I knew of the medicinal properties. I just steeped crushed berries in 100 proof vodka for several weeks, then I took 1 cup of sugar for 1 quart of vodka and made a liquor. It's wonderful with icey cold sparkling water!!


:flower:


----------

